# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  عندي مشكله عاجل لو سمحتواا

## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم 
زي ماتعرفوا اني من زمان عن المنتدى
ومارجعت الا كل شي غيييير
المهم ان كل ماجيت احمل الصور من جهازي
يحملها عادي بس لما انسخ الرابط واحط اضافه صورة
يكتب لي غلط
مع ان امتداد الصورة مسموح به؟؟
اتمنى تردو عليي بسسسسسسسسسسرعه
مستعجله :embarrest: <<<<<

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

خلاص حليت مشكلتي بنفسي
شكرا على الرد السريع
هذا مستعجله اقول لكم :evil:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحنة الله وبركاته ..

يلا حصل خير خيتي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------

